# New Cirque show in Maui!!! [merged]



## Cathyb (Jun 9, 2009)

Just made reservations at the Hyatt in Kaanapali for the new Cirque Polynesia show that just started. :whoopie:  Thought you Tuggers that are heading that way may be interested.  www.cirquepolynesia.com.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like it's a "Cirque inspired" not "Cirque affiliated" show.  Not that that means anything.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2009)

Too rich for my blood!   

*Adult Admission with Dinner	$116.10	
Adult Admission Only (13 and older)	$67.50	
Child Admission with Dinner	$59.30	
Child Admission Only (Ages 12 and under)	$47.25	*

Also, this may be a good show, but the cast is just about all Russian/Slavic.  There is one member from Hawaii in the cast.  Personally, economically, and culturally, I would have preferred a Hawaiian Cast for a Hawaiian Show - Especially with the current economy in Hawaii.  Hopefully this show is successful and pumps some money into the economy.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't been to a Cirque show in Vegas and I sure wouldn't go to one in Hawaii. 

I know I sound like a miserable old grouch, but to me Hawaii is about the local native, arts,crafts, culture and customs.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I haven't been to a Cirque show in Vegas and I sure wouldn't go to one in Hawaii.



My point is, it's not really a Cirque show.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 9, 2009)

Luanne said:


> My point is, it's not really a Cirque show.



And my old grumpy post is why would I go to Hawaii to see a Vegas like circus act?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2009)

ricoba said:


> And my old grumpy post is why would I go to Hawaii to see a Vegas like circus act?



I'm with you.  I wouldn't do it either. :whoopie:   

However, if you've never seen a real Cirque du Soleil production, you ought to treat yourself some time.  It doesn't have to be one of the Vegas shows, catch one of the traveling ones.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 9, 2009)

To each his own.  We are there two weeks every year (for the last 18 years) so something new that we can walk to from The Whaler and enjoy sounded perfect.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> To each his own.  We are there two weeks every year (for the last 18 years) so something new that we can walk to from The Whaler and enjoy sounded perfect.



Hope you will post a full review after you see it!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with Denise, I hope you enjoy the show.  Just because I wouldn't want to go doesn't mean others shouldn't go and have a great time.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 14, 2009)

The cast bios have one Hawaiian. The rest of the cast of Cirque Polynesia are all European.

I thought that "cirque" was just french for circus. Nobody claimed it was part of the Cirque de Solei franchise. Though their web site seems to imply there's something to that by using the word "cirque" all over the place.

http://www.wordreference.com/fren/cirque

-David


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> To each his own.  We are there two weeks every year (for the last 18 years) so something new that we can walk to from The Whaler and enjoy sounded perfect.



Cathy, if I am not mistaken you are leaving the day after we arrive. Please post a followup review as soon as you can. This is something we may also be interested in.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 14, 2009)

terry:  okie dokey -- sorry we are missing each other!


----------



## Mimi (Jun 26, 2009)

*Cirque Polynesia*

Has anyone seen this show??? We just got an offer for Xtra Miles on our Hawaiian Airlines credit card if we book online. The ad reads as follows: Cirque Polynesia is a masterful blend of contemporary entertainment artistry and unparalleled human ability, inspired by Polynesia. Hawaii's only real Cirque show resides at the Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa's Monarchy Showroom on the shores of the Kaanapali Coast. For show times and more information, 

200 Nohea Kai Drive, Lahaina, (808) 661-1234 
visit www.CirquePolynesia.com.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 26, 2009)

mimi: We leave for Maui Sunday and have tickets to it on July 3.  Reviews are not great; but we want to see for ourselves.  I'll post afterwards if my ancient laptop lasts while there. 

We must admit we are spoiled; having seen Las Vegas talent.....


----------



## Mimi (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, Cathyb. I will look for your review. We have also been spoiled by the Vegas shows. Looks like the economy is picking up from our experience today.  Our plane into Kona was full and Kona Coast is at capacity this week and next.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 28, 2009)

MIMI, Love your lake Tahoe photo's! We will be up at the Ridge July 3rd for the week and just checking your photo's makes me want to go now and stay a month.  

 We never go during winter any longer and I forgot how great it looks during winter! 

 PHIL


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2009)

*Cirque Polynesia review/critique*

Aloha  We experienced the Cirque Polynesia in Maui last night; signed up for the 80 minute show/dinner at the Hyatt.  Dinner was at the Umalu Restaurant that sits at the ocean.  At first we were disappointed that it was sort of a short order type eating place, but changed our mind quickly.  Included in our package was a delicious dinner salad with hamakua mushrooms and miso-honey vinaigrette; choice of prime rib (xlnt flavor served with rice and Hawaiian vegetables)-chicken stir-fry or mahi mahi sandwich with fries.  We enjoyed the prime rib.  We also got mango cheesecake. Wine or beer was also included. It wasn't worth the $49pp we paid for the dinner as the show alone was $75pp.

Dinner was from 5-6:30pm; however a long line formed at the stage door from 6:00 and even though we paid extra for the VIP package, we still waited 45 minutes in line to assure getting a center seat.  Inside the banquet room was a sparsely decorated area with few stage props.  There was a wild 'Michael Jackson imitation' drummer in a window cage and a female violinist that was xlnt.  Above were the props for the entertainment.  The Polynesian comedian was terrific and had the audience in stitches.  There was audience participation that was sooo funny :rofl:  The talent was amazing as far as skills go.  The fellow who did balancing acts was near unbelievable; the Flying Wallenda duo hung by their toes on the high wire and did amazing stunts and the contortionists bent in half backwards while drinking a glass of water.  

Since we have been to Las Vegas shows, this show was a little letdown.  However with that said, for Mauians who have not left the island -- it is quite a performance but too expensive for what you get.  We wouldn't go see it again when we return next year.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2009)

*Maui Polynesian Cirque Review*



thinze3 said:


> Cathy, if I am not mistaken you are leaving the day after we arrive. Please post a followup review as soon as you can. This is something we may also be interested in.



I think my Review got merged here so you might look for it.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2009)

*Maui Polynesian Review*



Mimi said:


> Thanks, Cathyb. I will look for your review. We have also been spoiled by the Vegas shows. Looks like the economy is picking up from our experience today.  Our plane into Kona was full and Kona Coast is at capacity this week and next.



Mimi:  I think my Review got merged with this Thread.  cathy


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 5, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I haven't been to a Cirque show in Vegas and I sure wouldn't go to one in Hawaii.
> 
> I know I sound like a miserable old grouch, but to me Hawaii is about the local native, arts,crafts, culture and customs.




Rick:  Your post struck a chord with me.  Bugs the heck out of me to see a Hawaiian calendar with bleached blonde valley girls for each month.

I'd like to get a Hawaiian calendar with Hawaiian's on it.  (when my wife isn't looking)

Maybe the California calendars have Hawaiians on them??


Sterling


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2009)

I, for one, applaud more night life on Maui.  Currently there's Warren & Annabelle's (which I also love even though there's nothing Hawaiian about it), the Old Lahaina Luau and the Feast at Lele.  Glad to see something else for those of us who like to do something after sunset. 

Oh, and I haven't stepped foot in Vegas since my father dragged me there as a kid.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, Cathyb.  I can't believe you had to wait in a 45 minute line after purchasing the dinner package at Cirque Polynesia. I would expect VIP seating with those prices. I'm glad you enjoyed the show, but think we will pass.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2009)

*Cirque Maui*



Mimi said:


> Thanks, Cathyb.  I can't believe you had to wait in a 45 minute line after purchasing the dinner package at Cirque Polynesia. I would expect VIP seating with those prices. I'm glad you enjoyed the show, but think we will pass.



Mimi:  You know Hawaii -- everything is slower -  .  IMHO,It was ok as an acrobatic performance -- but overpriced for that type of talent.


----------

